# Show me your tractor



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Got the idea from Sandy Bottom. Mine is a Cub Cadet/Yanmar 32hp with 4 wheel drive, hydro transmission with box scraper, post hole digger, trailer bracket for 3 point hitch and clamp on front forks. Got it instead of a new truck.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

Dad's, but I've had my butt planted on it long enough to claim it here.


----------



## Bentrods (Jan 25, 2008)

Tombo just got the same tractor. Replaced a ford 1715 with it. I love the cub.


----------



## Shiner_B (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's mine and I'm thinking about selling it. 2001 Kubota L4300DT 4WD. Anyone interested?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

got one similar to you cubbies.........mine is just a little more old school.......lol

YM2200........


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is our oldest one, and my favorite. It is an Oliver Super 77, 1962 I think.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is Pocboy's tractor. I did it in black and white for my tractor set in Flickr.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2004 JD5520 w/4 wheel drive, 75hp, loader, box blade, disk, hay spear & shredder.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Kubota M7040HDC*

Got tired of feeding the mosquitos so I made an investment.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The question is....Does SHE think your tractor is sexy? 

I don't know why but I have always enjoyed operating tractors. I personally have no need for one but I have a buddy that always calls me out to his house when he needs to mow a pasture or something. He says "Your tractor is waiting for you, come mow this field" and I jump in the truck and run over there....I must be weird


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*The three seasons of Texas**Winter*
​
*Spring*​
*Crunchy*​(should be able to click on pics for bigger image)


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

trodery said:


> The question is....Does SHE think your tractor is sexy?
> 
> I don't know why but I have always enjoyed operating tractors. I personally have no need for one but I have a buddy that always calls me out to his house when he needs to mow a pasture or something. He says "Your tractor is waiting for you, come mow this field" and I jump in the truck and run over there....I must be weird


It's the country boy in ya.
T.K.


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

*One of my little guys*

CAT 992G 
It has the 16 yd bucket (taken off for transport). oh yeah this one runs about 800hp. We have another unit in the fleet a 994D that runs about 1,500hp that we run a 25yd bucket on


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I hope my wife didn't see me taking a picture of my tractor she already shrug her shoulders when she saw my washing it a couple of weeks ago. Heck it cost more then my truck, why not.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There is nothing crazy about washing your tractor, I once(maybe twice) even armor all' d the tires!! rs


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's mine with daughter and youngest grand daughter......


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish I had a reason to buy a tractor. Closest I've come, used to operate one of these:


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sorry guys. The only fond memories I have of tractors is getting my butt off the thing. It was easier work than hauling hay or building fence but none of it was what I would call enjoyable


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

TomCat said:


> I'm sorry guys. The only fond memories I have of tractors is getting my butt off the thing. It was easier work than hauling hay or building fence but none of it was what I would call enjoyable


I'm with you there, but when you get off the tractor after all day and jump in your car it feels like your driving a Porsche


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

MAGNUM said:


> Dad's, but I've had my butt planted on it long enough to claim it here.


yeah, no kidding, we have a JD 4440, JD 4230, and JD 4210 (I think), & as soon as I could reach the pedals, I was working, and I have ALOT of hours in the hay fields on those tractors.

I can remember times when my dad would have me plow a field, he would park his truck under the nearest shade tree and have me wake him up when I was done.

-Patrick


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Heres my Kubota D7510 that I just sold recently. Someone stole the trailer and left the tractor stuck w/o transportation. Man I miss that thing, I need to get a new used one.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I recently finished restoring this one a 1978 Russian Belarus 60hp 4cyl air cooled diesel.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

My old Ford 600. Runs great.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

tire is flat


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

here is a good little information sight
http://www.tractordata.com/


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Here is mine, a Ford 1920. I bought it from a lady whose husband used to work with my dad. She sold me the tractor and all the implements for $6500.

4' box blade, 5' shreadder, 4 wheel hay rake, front end loader, fork lift, aerator, 2 blade plow, 6' disc, 4' tiller, spray, spreader, & wood chipper.

(the pic has the auger that belongs to my dad, not me)


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

Thought you might like this oldie but goodie. 1958 Ford. Owned by son in law. Fully restored.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's mine. 1973 John Deere 2030 diesel. Almost finished with the restoration.
































Here's my dads 1950 Allis Chalmers "B" and 1950 John Deere "B". He also has a 1958 601 Ford under restoration, a Ford 3000 diesel w/ select-o-speed tranny waiting restoration, and an Oliver 3 cyl diesel waiting restoration. Needless to say, his garage is full. Thanks - 69rrvert


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

barbless said:


> My old Ford 600. Runs great.


My dad used to have one kinda like that, he loaned it to his sorry a** brother who used it and left it on some property that was forclosed on and we never saw it again. Shore wish I had it now.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, is it strange that although I have never had a use for a tractor I have always wanted to drive one....????


----------



## Jmoseley_99 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Here is mine!*

Mahindra 4530 4WD


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

coastalbend74 said:


> Hey, is it strange that although I have never had a use for a tractor I have always wanted to drive one....????


You just thought you have friends until you get a tractor. I don't mind as it sure beats a shovel. Once you get one, you wonder why you never got it earlier.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

My Massey 231.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

coastalbend74 said:


> Hey, is it strange that although I have never had a use for a tractor I have always wanted to drive one....????


Not strange at all. I'm the same way as are some friends of mine (my wife included). If I ever win the lottery (LOL!) I want some land with lots of rocks to move and a D8 cat to move 'em around with. Don't want to use it for work, just for s***s and giggles.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is my new tractor a 4wd 2516 Mahindra. I put almost 7 hours on it this weekend now its broke in.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> The question is....Does SHE think your tractor is sexy?
> 
> I don't know why but I have always enjoyed operating tractors. I personally have no need for one but I have a buddy that always calls me out to his house when he needs to mow a pasture or something. He says "Your tractor is waiting for you, come mow t his field" and I jump in the truck and run over there....I must be weird Ican't I can't imagine that. But there are a many a girl that I like to take a ride on my big green tractor. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

coastalbend74 said:


> Hey, is it strange that although I have never had a use for a tractor I have always wanted to drive one....????


Nothing strange about it, drive the best while the others rest. rs


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Slim-N-None said:


> My dad used to have one kinda like that, he loaned it to his sorry a** brother who used it and left it on some property that was forclosed on and we never saw it again. Shore wish I had it now.


Is this it? Still have ours.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*ok*


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have a picture of mine, but it is a 1992 Kubota M4030SU 2 wd with a front loader on it. It just so happens to be for sale too! How are you Mahindra owners liking them. The 4530 4 wd is what I am fixing to buy.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DCW said:


> I don't have a picture of mine, but it is a 1992 Kubota M4030SU 2 wd with a front loader on it. It just so happens to be for sale too! How are you Mahindra owners liking them. The 4530 4 wd is what I am fixing to buy.


I haven't had mine long enough but you can't beat the 5 year warranty. Thats what sold me on mine in addition to the location of the dealer.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

The warranty sure caught my attention. Who was your dealer?


----------



## 30+ (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a 1948 and 1949 massey harris 44. The 48 runs and the 49 is going to hopeful soon .


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

trodery said:


> The question is....Does SHE think your tractor is sexy?
> 
> I don't know why but I have always enjoyed operating tractors. I personally have no need for one but I have a buddy that always calls me out to his house when he needs to mow a pasture or something. He says "Your tractor is waiting for you, come mow this field" and I jump in the truck and run over there....I must be weird


Not weird at all. I have a JD 4300 and I love to take it to the lease and spend several days mowing, boxblading, planting etc. My mind wanders and I feel it's great therapy. My house sits on 5/8 acre and you wouldn't believe the uses I find for it - hardly a week goes by that I don't do something with it (it has a front end loader with interchangeable bucket/forks).


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yanmar 4 wheel drive and 14 hp of diesel power


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Minature lawnmower, take a ride on my big green tractor. rs


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Yanmar 4 wheel drive and 14 hp of diesel power


Ain't that cute....


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

Heres my son on a old farmall i mow with. and the other is my little green tractor i just sold to a buddy. He gave me his international 210 no pic of it


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I think those big green tractors are over-rated, give me a Big Red anydeay. wg


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

DCW said:


> The warranty sure caught my attention. Who was your dealer?


http://www.billstractor.com/


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

L3000 Kubota with a frontend loader and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Here's my new toy.... never had a new tractor, don't know how to act. I wash and wax it like it's a new Porsche...

But I still have my '66 Massey...


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

*Small Kubota*

I just bought my 1st tractor on Friday. We are buying a house that's on 6.15 acres and I had to get a new toy! This one had 65 hours on it and it was too good of a deal to pass up! Picture was taken from my blackberry as soon as I got it to my momenem's (parents) house to show off.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's my bohemian picker lol she's been a good ole girl. and helping me get my cover up.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> The question is....Does SHE think your tractor is sexy?
> 
> I don't know why but I have always enjoyed operating tractors. I personally have no need for one but I have a buddy that always calls me out to his house when he needs to mow a pasture or something. He says "Your tractor is waiting for you, come mow this field" and I jump in the truck and run over there....I must be weird


 i am with ya. I don't have one nor need one, but I jupm at the chance to shred some grass and move things that don't need to be moved just to do it.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is one of mine..


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> http://www.billstractor.com/


Bill's moves some tractors. 

If I had the chance, I'd pick up a 4530. One of our most popular tractors by far. We've got some cool stuff coming in 2010. Now back to regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*Here's my little Pride an Joy*

John Deere 4700 4wd. It's a 48 hp. I bought it brand new in 2002, I think. Replaced my 1070 that I bought brand new in 1994. This tractor has been Flawless. First pics are with a 1960's model 8' Service/Rhino shredder that I rescusitated from the brink of death. I paid about $500 for it on ebay. $70 worth of new blades and some welding and she has been golden ever since. last pic is with a 7.5' Caroni Finish mower that I bought off Ebay for a little over $300.


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

1. Case IH AFX 8010
2. Case IH 285 and 275
3. Case IH 2388 and 285
4. Case IH 7010, 2388, and 305
5. Case IH 7010, 2388, and IH 1480


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

No pics but i have a few

massey 1540
yanmar 2010 perfect for working around the house
1972 massey 135
1949 ford 8n looks like hell but runs like a clock.

This is what i have now cant remember what my grandparents had things like poppin johnnys and such we got rid of them spent most your time working on them instead of working them.


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

*John Deere 3005*

Here's a pic of my new JD bought at the end of last year. I seem to invent things to do with it.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

My father-in-law has a little John Deere 990 Utility Tractor that I use to maintain the 10 acres where he and my mother-in-law live.

The 990 has a front bucket, brush hog, box blade, and a turning plow. I need to get a disk harrow too.

My father-in-law has been battling brain cancer for two years. He has recently started to rapidly decline and is now wheelchair bound.

Two weeks ago we managed to get him outside to shoot a final family photo. After we were finished shooting, he decided he wanted to drive his tractor on last time...










My brother-in-law reminding him of the controls



















My father-in-law was giddy when he finally bought this tractor...he would barely let my brother-in-law and I touch it.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

sad waverider. glad you all got him on the JD one more time. good photo too.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Kubota M95S*

My work horse


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Heres mine. Nuthin special, I keep it to take to the property every once in a while... I call it tractor theropy.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## OmarAg (Jun 1, 2010)

Still have only seen one real "tractor" in this thread.

_*1. Case IH AFX 8010
2. Case IH 285 and 275
3. Case IH 2388 and 285
4. Case IH 7010, 2388, and 305
5. Case IH 7010, 2388, and IH 1480*_

And WOW!!! Someone got Hlavinkanized.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2004 JD5520 w/4 wheel drive












OmarAg said:


> Still have only seen one real "tractor" in this thread.


Where's yours queerbait? Oh here it is...










Now, sit down & shut up if you got nothing of value to add.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Just picked this 1952 8N up from my uncle's ranch after he bought himself a big fancy new Kubota and moved his Frod 4000 to the #2 spot. This old girl got kicked out behind the barn and needed a new home.

Dad and I have it all torn down and are putting it back together. Hopefully she'll be fired up next weekend. She'll be doing some work on the new property for a couple years and then once the hard stuff is done I'll tear her down for a complete restore back to the original red & grey.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

THis the hardest working piece of equipment on our place.. and then there is the Challenger... Never have strained it yet.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's our Kubota bought last year. Love it, saves a lot of back pain and is a joy to drive.


----------

